# Anything I should know before I buy the Stihl Kombi System?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I need an edger for the walkways and a trimmer for around my bricks and rock beds.

I am really interested in the Stihl Kombi System. This is what I am considering:

- one of these motorheads
https://www.egelhoff.com/new-models...chments-kombisystem-1755170805143359574769829

- the below string trimmer or brush cutter:
https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/fslinetrm/
https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/fsgrass/

- a curved edger attachment or a straight edger attachment
https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/fcbcurvd/
https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/fcsstrai/

I know that Stihl has a solid reputation. This would be my first significant equipment purchase outside of my snowblower a few years ago, so I wanted to get as much input as possible.

My lawn dimensions are:

East boundary #1 : 106 X 11 = 1,166 sq ft

East boundary #2: 12 X 15 = 180 sq ft

East boundary #3: 17 X 16 = 272 sq ft

East boundary #4: 22 X 16 = 352 sq ft

North boundary: 11 X 56 = 616 sq ft

West boundary: 64 X 11 = 704 sq ft

South boundary: 16 X 48 = 765 sq ft

TOTAL lawn coverage = 4,055 sq ft


----------



## Cramir (Apr 10, 2020)

I recently bought the 131r, weed eater and straight shaft edger. I used the weed eater's shaft to attached it to a the power rotary scissors I got. With the scissors I ended trimming the parts of the lawn my reel mower can't reach and also I've been using it to edge. I am returning the edger and getting a trimmer attachment. Love the power of the 131r and I'm not bothered by its weight.


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

I also purchased the 131R Kombi within the last month. All in all, there are 6 or 7 of us guys in the family/close friends with the Kombi. Some are 8 years old and still running smoothly. We can share some of the attachments so it was a no-brainer in my case.

I went with the Kombi because it opens so many opportunities for me to use tools that I'd likely never buy as a stand alone tool. The 131R is a powerful piece. Can't go wrong with it in my opinion... but then again, I'm new to the Kombi game. I'm sure any the motor head sizes can handle the residential duties. Plus, there are so many dealers around me that if I ever needed maintenance performed, it wouldn't be a hassle.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I use nothing but stihl products when it comes to trimmers, both at home and at work.

The kombi system is great and very versatile.

Yes its a bit heavy. I weigh a buck fifty and its not an issue what so ever.


----------



## Spartazoo (May 20, 2020)

I also use nothing but Stihl equipment for lawn care tools (trimmers, Kombi, power washer, and blower). I have the Kombi 131 along with the edger, bed redefiner, and small tiller. It's a lot of money, but get the 131, it will have the power you will need as you add attachments.

I can't imagine lawn upkeep without it at this point. I highly recommend.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Cramir said:


> I recently bought the 131r, weed eater and straight shaft edger. I used the weed eater's shaft to attached it to a the power rotary scissors I got. With the scissors I ended trimming the parts of the lawn my reel mower can't reach and also I've been using it to edge. I am returning the edger and getting a trimmer attachment. Love the power of the 131r and I'm not bothered by its weight.


I am new to the equipment arena...so when you say you bought a 'weed eater', are you saying that you did _not _buy a string trimmer? I ask because I thought that weed eater was slang for a trimmer.

I am just curious why you're returning the edger. I thought the edger was to give your lawn a uniform look against hard surfaces like where the lawn meets the concrete, and a trimmer would be used to give your lawn a clean look in things like bricks and rock beds. Am I wrong?


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

I also have the 131. If you can afford it, I'd go with the 131. It will have more than enough power for all of the attachments and enough power to complete large or small jobs. I'm about to buy the hedge trimmer attachment, just not sure if it's worth an extra $80 for the adjustable angle one. Anybody use either one of the hedge trimmer attachments?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@2018stanleycup I have the adjustable hedge trimmer and a Stihl HS45C. The Kombi trimmer only gets used for high stuff; it is heavy and unwieldy for trimming your average boxwood hedge. Unless you have a need to get higher than you can with something like the HS45C, I would skip on the Kombi hedge trimmer. If you do need to trim high shrubs, then I would look at buying both. I very seldom set the angle as anything other than straight if that helps you decide on the adjustable.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I just realized that their is a homeowner and commercial version for Kombi. I thought they only had commercial.

Which version did you all buy?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Buy the KM 131 power head. It will power all tools very well.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Get the 131 and then you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.

I've got the edger, straight shaft string trimmer, brush cutting head. Next up will be the pole saw for clearing lanes at the hunt club.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had my Kombi motor for well over 10 years and it's still running great. I have the 130 head and haven't regretted the purchase yet. It's got plenty of power to do whatever you want or need.


----------



## Cramir (Apr 10, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> Cramir said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought the 131r, weed eater and straight shaft edger. I used the weed eater's shaft to attached it to a the power rotary scissors I got. With the scissors I ended trimming the parts of the lawn my reel mower can't reach and also I've been using it to edge. I am returning the edger and getting a trimmer attachment. Love the power of the 131r and I'm not bothered by its weight.
> ...


I'm returning the edger because I can do all my edging and all my weed eating/trimming with the rotary scissors


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

If I could.. suggest an alternative. Take a look at the EGO Combi system.

I have 14,000sqft and with my 56v system I can trim, edge, & blow my entire property. The 5Ah battery is plenty.

The best part? No mix fuel.. No annual service.. No cold start issues..

The power is enough to edge overgrown Bermuda. The 530cfm blower is enough to blow pine cones around. The Power Rotary Scissors fit wonderfully.

All-in-all an awesome product. Battery powered equipment isn't what it used to be.

I'll never go back.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

2018stanleycup said:


> I also have the 131. If you can afford it, I'd go with the 131. It will have more than enough power for all of the attachments and enough power to complete large or small jobs. I'm about to buy the hedge trimmer attachment, just not sure if it's worth an extra $80 for the adjustable angle one. Anybody use either one of the hedge trimmer attachments?


You want the adjustable one! It's worth it.

I haven't used the straight hedge trimmer so this is my biased opinion, but I am always adjusting the angle of mine to get awkward areas, or trimming anything overhead. It's a huge help.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> If I could.. suggest an alternative. Take a look at the EGO Combi system.
> 
> I have 14,000sqft and with my 56v system I can trim, edge, & blow my entire property. The 5Ah battery is plenty.
> 
> ...


@BubbaGrumpus is it EGO or Echo?EGO isn't a top Google search, and while I did find them, their site isn't making it easy to find a combi system. I am looking though.

I am open to battery. My main concern was power. You have a much bigger space than I do, so i want to check this out. I definitely am not a fan of gas, mostly because I am not handy. But I wanted to keep my options open. I was going to pull the trigger today, but last night, I felt like I had more research to do, and now I want to look into this.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> BubbaGrumpus said:
> 
> 
> > If I could.. suggest an alternative. Take a look at the EGO Combi system.
> ...


It's EGo. Link to their multi-head system.

https://egopowerplus.com/multi-head/

Stihl Kombi is still the king of multi-task tools. You will not find higher quality or a broader selection of tools anywhere. But, they still don't have a reasonably priced battery powerhead. The FSA130R is $600+ for a battery, the belt and cord (!!) and the powerhead. Even more if you go with the backpack battery options. There is no option for an on-board battery either. But if you bought gas and wanted to go electric when and if they update the powerhead, all of your attachments will just switch over seamlessly.

EGo addresses most of my complaints with the Stihl Battery Kombi system quite nicely. Couple downsides to their line at this point:

The batteries do not interchange with other non-lawn care tools like Makita, Milwaukee and Dewalt offer. Makita in particular has a huge line of lawn tools and attachments.

EGo does not yet offer the same range of attachments like Stihl. No curved shaft edger, no bed redefiner. There's a few others but I doubt they are a big deal to most homeowners. They don't offer multiple configurations for the hedge trimmer attachments either but again, I doubt that's a big deal to most homeowners.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@BubbaGrumpus and @MasterMech thank you both for your help.
As much as I want Stihl, this looks awfully impressive...and there's no gas. It goes for about ~$400.00-$450.00 but I wouldn't be able to get it until mid-June it's looking like.

I am 6-2. Will this accommodate my height?


----------

